

Dropbox contact info - ehutch79

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to get in touch with an account manager or the billing dept at dropbox.<p>We&#x27;ve had a former employee lock us out of a dropbox for business account.<p>I&#x27;ve had no luck getting anyone there to help at all. the only phone number I found was sales, and they had no idea how to contact any account managers or the billing dept.<p>The only response i&#x27;ve gotten via email are canned responses.<p>Anyone have any ideas?
======
smarx
Email me: smarx@dropbox.com. I'm not the right guy, but I'll find someone for
you.

~~~
ehutch79
Thanks! I'll pass the info onto my boss.

------
pettycash
try posting on their facebook

[https://www.facebook.com/Dropbox](https://www.facebook.com/Dropbox)

